# Layton Gun Show



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone going Saturday ?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont believe so. I'd like to, but I just blew all my discretionary income on 2 more AR's. lol


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought about it but I have been real disappointed the the show lately. To many non gun items and high prices on the ones that are.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got back, 1000 Winchester Small Rifle Primers were $29.00 . Some .223 FMJ for $79.00 for 200. Can't tell ya about the jewelry and bread. Didn't stop to look. :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a hard time getting excited paying $10 to get in. Thought about it, but Hill AFB base exchange opened a gun counter. So why go in search of ammo when I can buy it on base, no taxes. Plus I didn't have to pay $10 to get in. I did have to put in 24 years of service...but the memories......  :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt B said:


> I have a hard time getting excited paying $10 to get in. Thought about it, but Hill AFB base exchange opened a gun counter. So why go in search of ammo when I can buy it on base, no taxes. Plus I didn't have to pay $10 to get in. I did have to put in 24 years of service...but the memories......  :shock:


Just curious Matt B. How much we gettin gouged on primers ? :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I will look next time I'm there.....don't reload so not an item I look at.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Matt B said:


> I have a hard time getting excited paying $10 to get in. Thought about it, but Hill AFB base exchange opened a gun counter. So why go in search of ammo when I can buy it on base, no taxes. Plus I didn't have to pay $10 to get in. I did have to put in 24 years of service...but the memories......  :shock:


What else is available on base?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The base doesn't carry reloading stuff, from what I saw on ammo prices if Wal-Mart has it, they beat the BX prices even factoring in taxes. I thought the guns prices were kind of high compared to off base, however I didn't do a scientific price comparison of the local gun shops.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

True they don't carry reloading supplies, but will order them in. I did find some mags for my M1 carbine for $12 each. That was better than anything I found on the internet. They had a grand opening special on XD's in 9 mm and 40 with the light for $440 and $460. I was seeing a few of those sold yesterday.....but prices were ok. So busy I forgot to check primers yesterday....doooh!


----------

